# Sage Barista Express - Expresso fine but no steam nor hot water



## carlisdead (Jan 5, 2022)

I have a Sage Barista Express BES870UK that I purchased almost exactly 4 years ago, therefore out of warranty.

However this week after a fairly routine decalcifying and portafilter tablet cleaning cycle the steam wand and hot water outlet are not functioning at all which leads me to think the supply pipe to this part of the machine has become blocked with limescale gunk.

When trying to operate either of them, water comes out of the group head instead. I have checked the wand for a blockage using the pin provided and unscrewed the tip but still no joy. In fact, whenever I turn the machine on now about 5-10ml of water immediately trickles out of the group head which it never did before.

I have ran a further decalcifying cycle with emphasis on the steam wand and hot water outlet but nothing is coming through still. I can hear the pump operating as it always did (the same knocking noise) but water / steam just comes out of the group head.

Does anyone have advice as to locating and checking / clearing the required pipes inside?

Any suggestions would be appreciated as I can still make a perfect expresso with the unit.


----------

